# New Outlaw 2 pics



## jctgumby

I can not wait to get a set of these. THey look awesome.


----------



## filthyredneck

x2! They look awesome.


----------



## Brute650i

Yeah I can't wait to pick up my first order of them. I might even put the ranger on a set of them but they wouldn't be the best with my gravel road riding 70% of the time but they would look killer


----------



## backwoodsboy70

I want !!!!!! There so sexy!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I might have to buy a new wheeler just to put a set of those on!!! :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

You know you want another Brute Jon lol


----------



## J2!

Looks like they stole the backs design.. To a tee..:thinking: LOL Especially how every other lug wraps all the way around. How deep are those lugs anyway ??


----------



## Polaris425

Stole the back design? WTH? It's he same as the other laws just w/ lugs that wrap. If anyone stole a tread design we can start with backs and efx Moto monsters. Lol


----------



## Brute650i

1 5/8 in center 2 3/4 side lug. Let me know if yall need any it will be a while before another shipment comes in to hl so you better get on the list or prepare to wait a while


----------



## Waddaman

Highlifter posted a pic on facebook. And judging by the comments there will be other sizes. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...85718812.22562.134487746579826&type=1&theater

Brian Alan Bray Is the only size goin to b a 29.5 on a 14" rim? I sure hope a 32" cums out!!!

High Lifter Products ‎@ Brian - Not sure about the rim size. Scott Smith will need to answer that!

Comment by Scott Smith:
Scott Smith Hmmm other sizes on a 14" might be a good idea )


----------



## jctgumby

J2! said:


> Looks like they stole the backs design.. To a tee..:thinking: LOL Especially how every other lug wraps all the way around. How deep are those lugs anyway ??


 
I would never say that they stole a silverback design...Outlaws were the original innovators for that type of mud design...Gorilla sampled Highlifters design for the Silverback...All Highlifter done was angle the lug forward a little to make them climb better and every other down the sidewall...They took their original Outlaw and updated it to make it better


----------



## LM83

I'm ready to see them on some custom made crushlocks.


----------



## Polaris425

jctgumby said:


> I would never say that they stole a silverback design...Outlaws were the original innovators for that type of mud design...Gorilla sampled Highlifters design for the Silverback...All Highlifter done was angle the lug forward a little to make them climb better and every other down the sidewall...They took their original Outlaw and updated it to make it better


exactly


----------



## JPs300

....still "waiting on go". With only a few sets left available from the first shipment, it will likely be the 2nd batch in Oct-Nov that mine come from.....


----------



## J2!

Polaris425 said:


> Stole the back design? WTH? It's he same as the other laws just w/ lugs that wrap. If anyone stole a tread design we can start with backs and efx Moto monsters. Lol


Awww I was just yanking yalls chain, nothing meant by it. I know how yall just love them outlaws. I try not to buy ANYTHING from HL unless I absolutely have to. They are good looking tires though. How much do those bad boys cost anyway ?? Reason I ask is I NEVER go on there website anymore.:bigok:


----------



## jctgumby

OL2-9954............29.5 x 9.50 x 14..............$179.50 
OL2-9114............29.5 x 11.00 x14.............$199.50 

All skinny set...............$718.00 
All wide set.................$798.00 
Skinny/wide set...........$758.00 



Copied straight from that other forum. The new Outlaw2 is also now posted in their online store as well.


----------



## Polaris425

J2! said:


> Awww I was just yanking yalls chain, nothing meant by it. I know how yall just love them outlaws. I try not to buy ANYTHING from HL unless I absolutely have to. They are good looking tires though. How much do those bad boys cost anyway ?? Reason I ask is I NEVER go on there website anymore.:bigok:


WellI have to :agreed: There. lol The laws are the 1 and only thing I'd ever buy from them. And most likely I'd order them from Brent so as not to have to buy directly from them... haha...


----------



## Bootlegger

I thought Dan said they were going to be priced good....lol. I did see where he said they will weight just as much at the 31's if not a little more. Nice looking tires though. Just too expensive IMO. Well...all Atv tires are.. :aargh4:


----------



## jctgumby

I do think they are too high but it was also expected. This is going be a very popular tire so they are goin to make a killing. After they are for a year the price might come down some but probably not by too much.


----------



## Polaris425

jctgumby said:


> I do think they are too high but it was also expected. This is going be a very popular tire so they are goin to make a killing. After they are for a year the price might come down some but probably not by too much.


The catch will be waiting for people to move from the 29.5 Law2's to 31's... and grabbing a set slightly used for a good price :bigok:


----------



## Brute650i

You have to figure in $80+ in shipping when getting them from HL. I charge $10 a tire.


----------



## jctgumby

I won't be waiting. I plan on getting a set as soon as I can after I get my Xmr. I think these tires are gonna look killer on the Can Am!!! So I guess I will have a new set of 30 Backs for sale before too long lol


----------



## Polaris425

^ Dont blame ya. I wouldnt want to wait either really. I wish I had a RZR to slap a set on  or an 850XP


----------



## swampthing

^^ Go with the XP Jon, you'll get tired of riding "in" (SXS) instead of riding "on" (quad).

I can't wait to be GOUGED by shipping and the Canadian government for a set of these babies.....shouldn't hurt much at all. (pucker!)


----------



## honda maniac

i am on the list for the 6th set


----------



## greenkitty7

i posted some pics in the tire comparison thread... not at all what i expected them to be after Deputy Dan hyped em up so much... just my 2 cents


----------



## pamiller450

Does anyone know how much these things weigh. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## cookster500

would a clutch kit on my 500 sporty pull these?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Well a clutch kit can pull reg 29.5's so i dont see why not just know throttle control and know you will loose top end .


----------



## cookster500

alright. thanks


----------



## JPs300

pamiller450 said:


> Does anyone know how much these things weigh. I can't find it anywhere.


 
They haven't posted the weight yet, as they don't have any of the actual production tires in hand yet. The pics are all pre-production test tires and some changes were made between them and the production approved tire, thus they don't yet have an acurate weight. - HL is giving a rough estimate of them weighing about the same as the current 31 laws.


----------



## limegreenbrute03

Being that these are going to be very close in weight to the 31s, what is going to be the advantages/disadvantages of them vs the 31s??


----------



## CumminsPower24

WOW, that is a good looking tire!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7

limegreenbrute03 said:


> Being that these are going to be very close in weight to the 31s, what is going to be the advantages/disadvantages of them vs the 31s??


less rolling resistance due to the smaller size and fitment on bikes would be my guess... they will be a little easier to turn than a 31.


----------



## Brute650i

I personally like the 29.5 profile better that 31. They seem to close together to me.


----------



## limegreenbrute03

Yeah, I believe so too. Keep me on that list for when they come in, I'll take a set


----------



## tx_brute_rider

These outlaw2's will sell like hot cakes. They look just like the 31's but smaller, hope they ride smoother then the original 29.5's.


----------



## Jcarp4483

What kills me with the pricing is why the 30" radials are more expencive. thats what i want on my teryx but im not paying $219 for an all terrain tire. That is rediculous


----------



## oft brute

Jcarp4483 said:


> What kills me with the pricing is why the 30" radials are more expencive. thats what i want on my teryx but im not paying $219 for an all terrain tire. That is rediculous


 i would't call them all terrain, just a mud tire that rides good.


----------



## Polaris425

^I wouldnt call the radials a mud tire either haha.... Really is more of an A/T tire from what I've seen. Great trail performance and decent mud performance. All around good tire = All Terrains.


----------



## phreebsd

Jcarp4483 said:


> What kills me with the pricing is why the 30" radials are more expencive. thats what i want on my teryx but im not paying $219 for an all terrain tire. That is rediculous


ATV tire prices are ridiculous compared to car tires.


----------



## Jcarp4483

I must agree. STICK EM WHERE IT HURTS LOL. and Jon than you for clearing that up. back, laws, mamba, monster= mud/ zilla, mud lite, outlaw rad,= all terrain, the rest IMO is dirt and sand tires. but hey that my opinion and you know what they say about those.


----------



## JPs300

phreebsd said:


> ATV tire prices are ridiculous compared to car tires.


two reasons: 1) quantity 2) neccessity 

Car tires are produced at an *exponentially *higher quantity, and are considerably more of a neccessity than 4-wheeler tires.


----------



## phreebsd

JPs300 said:


> two reasons: 1) quantity 2) neccessity
> 
> Car tires are produced at an *exponentially *higher quantity, and are considerably more of a neccessity than 4-wheeler tires.


expanding on this, the ATV mud riding market is a niche market. niche markets always breed products at premium pricing.


----------

